
Angela Nagle on Internet Purges - motohagiography
https://ftalphaville.ft.com/2019/06/28/1561722124000/Alphachat--Angela-Nagle-on-identity-politics-and-puritanical-internet-purges/
======
motohagiography
Defer to moderators on this, but because it's an FT article and podcast, this
represents the level of understanding that policymakers will use.

